# Thanksgiving Day Fattie



## minnox (Oct 27, 2013)

I started off with Jimmy Dean Sage sausage and cooked a box of turkey Stove Top. I did use the entire box of Stove Top as a filling and I should have used half maybe three quarter at most. When I rolled the fattie it was hard to keep together but I was lucky enough that it did and then a coating of Traeger pork and poultry shake. Then off the Traeger at 250 for 2 hours. Now came the hard part the resting period. LoL

The end result Ohhhh Yaaaaa this will be on the table for Thanksgiving!













Dressingfattie1.jpg



__ minnox
__ Oct 27, 2013


















dressingfattie2.jpg



__ minnox
__ Oct 27, 2013


















dressingfattie3.jpg



__ minnox
__ Oct 27, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks good. Great idea!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2013)

looks great!!  gonna have to try this

Gary


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 27, 2013)

Great idea!  I think I will try this and maybe expand on it a bit by adding homemade cranberry sauce on top, maybe some mashed potatoes inside, or sweet potatoes!

Thanks for the idea!

Bill


----------



## dward51 (Oct 27, 2013)

That is a great idea!  I love sausage stuffing but as my girls have grown up and may not be home for the holidays that give me and the misses an option to smoke just a breast (or sprial ham) and still have sausage stuffing!

Thanks!


----------



## minnox (Oct 27, 2013)

That is the best part ideas are endless for the fattie! I was going to serve mine with a side of gravy in fear that the stuffing was going to dry out but it was fine. Tomorrow will be the true test when it will be reheated for the co-workers. yes my co-workers love me on Mondays as they get to try whatever I smoked over the weekend because I always cook way to much. As luck may have it for them I just did another fattie half beef half pork stuffed with sauce cheese and bacon!


----------

